# A quilt rack



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, guys. 

Sometime ago, my wife asked to me for something to put the quilts in our master room. After some search I made this.

I am still having problems with my forum connection.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Not having any problems with the wood working, Alexis.

Another hand home project, well made.....


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Looks really nice Alexis.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Looks nice Alexis. I too am married to a quilt addict so I feel your pain.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Very nice Alexis


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Alexis my friend, this is a very nice photo array (it reminds me of the many that Harry Sinclair often posted) with helpful captions added-in. This project gave me a great gift idea for our youngest daughter, Rebecca; who is about to deliver grandchild #13 - Olivia. This post provides me with instructions for exactly what I need. I showed this to Joy and she agreed it will make a great gift for our daughter/granddaughter!

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Otis.

Is an honour for me that this small project inspired you to make a gift for your new grand child.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Like always Alexis, another nice job


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

extraordinaria


----------



## Jayson69 (Oct 17, 2014)

That is very nice, I wish I could do that.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Jayson69 said:


> That is very nice, I wish I could do that.


Jayson, my friend. 

I am sure you can do this and any other woodworking project. Just try


----------

